
Clean documentation - osopanda
http://arne-mertz.de/2016/05/clean-documentation/
======
realworldview
This needs to be said again, again and again. Keep reminding people. The
software industry without documenting is reminiscent of how people talk about
the building industry. Get writing, it's part of the job spec!

